# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] Bạn Thân - La Chí Tường

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## sunoi

Xinh wé . ổng ca sĩ này nhìn quen thế . Bài hát hay lém

----------


## hangnt

oh yeah, la chí tường đấy bạn ơi còn bạn nữ là lâm y thần  :dance: 
bạn la chí tường đóng lương sơn bá - chúc anh đài bản 1999
còn nhiều bài hay lém  :hehe:

----------

